# Lost my fear...



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

of going down stairs. Seriously, I know it sounds pathetic but I never knew what to expect. So I finally attempted it. I did no problem at all. I didn't get any pics of me going down but I got a pic of the stairs. Pics are taken with cellphone. And I know I probably shoudln't be doing stuff like that on my dept. store bike, but I'm going to ride it hard until I can get a Specialized P.3.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Ride it til the wheels fall off...


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

That's what I plan on doing. I'm not sure what I should try doing next. Either bunnyhopping or working on my balance


----------



## azn (Jan 30, 2008)

we all have to start somewhere.
:thumbsup:


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for the support


----------



## pisgahpeddlr (Mar 24, 2008)

from the looks of the size of that pile of coke in the background you could jump off a house.
Seriously though, i concur with azn, keep on truckin'...


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Huck more stairs with it


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats on showing those stairs whose boss... Try to manual down them, that's fun :thumbsup:


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

I never thought of manualing down stairs. But before I do that, I first need to learn how to manual


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

That might help


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

haha, definitely,


----------



## TXPhisher (Oct 30, 2006)

With a set of that size you don't really need to know how to manual, just lift up the front end and try to ride down on the back wheel. Then try bunnyhopping off the top. You can also ride up the stairs, then try hopping up onto the top.


----------



## crakbot (Nov 5, 2005)

Good going!

Now, bunnyhop up the stairs


----------



## black hills tj (Apr 4, 2007)

Congrats. Now find a bigger staircase  The faster you go down a set of stairs, the smoother the ride is. Unfortunately the injury factor increases as well. I remember the first time I went down a set of stairs. It as a set of 7, and I went so slow that I almost endo'd. Make sure to shift your weight back. That was on my dept. store bike...same one that I hit 3' drops on


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Learn to bunnyhop... It's the key to so many other tricks... That and manualing.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Also, don't set your goals as high as a p.3, an entry level p.1 or giant stp will do the job just as well for a beginner.

Bunny hops and manuals are key skills.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

black hills tj said:


> Congrats. Now find a bigger staircase  The faster you go down a set of stairs, the smoother the ride is. Unfortunately the injury factor increases as well. I remember the first time I went down a set of stairs. It as a set of 7, and I went so slow that I almost endo'd. Make sure to shift your weight back. That was on my dept. store bike...same one that I hit 3' drops on


When I'm shifting my weight back my ass is hanging over the back tire. So I'm scared as hell my balls are going to get sucked in. I haven't found any bigger sets that allow me to get some speed up, well, any that aren't by a police station.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

I went over to my LBS and I was looking at a Cannondale chase-4. The only thing I'm wondering, is why it only has a rear brake. So if you guys could let me know it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pro (Oct 7, 2007)

zadey1234 said:


> When I'm shifting my weight back my ass is hanging over the back tire. So I'm scared as hell my balls are going to get sucked in. I haven't found any bigger sets that allow me to get some speed up, well, any that aren't by a police station.


Just did that today for the second time in 1 month. My ass is bleeding. It doesnt hurt that bad, but you cant take a shower, sit down, or wear boxers without having them stick to the wound... Looks nasty as hell though...


----------



## patch-rik (Aug 28, 2006)

a lot of street and Dj bikes only have a rear brake as a front brake can be a nuisance and somewhat unnecessary for street riding purposes. It all boils down to rider preferance though, some appreciate and make great use of a front brake and many do just fine without it.


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

patch-rik said:


> a lot of street and Dj bikes only have a rear brake as a front brake can be a nuisance and somewhat unnecessary for street riding purposes. It all boils down to rider preferance though, some appreciate and make great use of a front brake and many do just fine without it.


I "attempted" an endo on my bike and the front brake cable snapped. So I just took the front brake off. I just need to figure out how to take off the grip to get the lever off. Unless I can find a good set of handlebar grips seeing as the ones that are currently on my bike kill my hands.


----------



## azn (Jan 30, 2008)

if you pry up the grip a bit, squirt some soapy water under it. you should be able to pull it off.


----------



## HardLuck682 (Mar 20, 2008)

if anyone has been to St Louis, and seen the arch, there is a set of stairs from the arch grounds to the riverfront.... 72 stairs in total... well i got used to riding them all the time, so i attempted a manual down them, or at least the 1st set...
well it went bad... and i watched my bike cartwheel down 50+ steps.... nothing broke, lukily!


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

azn said:


> if you pry up the grip a bit, squirt some soapy water under it. you should be able to pull it off.


 Thanks for the tip


----------



## TXneedmountain (Feb 14, 2007)

That's cool man! Keep riding and keep having fun! Happy Trails!


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

pisgahpeddlr said:


> from the looks of the size of that pile of coke in the background you could jump off a house.
> Seriously though, i concur with azn, keep on truckin'...


I knew I dropped that somewhere....


----------



## zadey1234 (May 7, 2007)

*B* said:


> I knew I dropped that somewhere....


 lmao


----------

